# Daily Dose of the World



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Bingo! 


Today a trip to *Singapore*...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a trip to *Lübeck* in northern Germany


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today..... *Miami*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Amsterdam* again..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo* from a hotel room - spend half the night just looking out :drool:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

damn...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Vienna*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

cool collection kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks mate! :cheers1:

Today a revisit to *San Francisco*..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Kuwait City*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *New Orleans*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today LA downtown.. drive by style


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a visit to *Singapore's downtown*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

WoW, have you been in Kuwait? It's not an ordinary touristic spot. 

BTW, nice 3d. I love this mix...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

TohrAlkimista said:


> WoW, have you been in Kuwait? It's not an ordinary touristic spot.


Yep, but I wasn't there as a tourist... would like to be though - I liked it


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Serving for the Danish Vaterland?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^One doesn't get into Valhalla by sitting at home 


Since the forum was so nice as to delete yesterday's piture today will have two..

*Monaco*









And *San Diego*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo* today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Las Vegas*


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Lucky you!!! This is extraordinary thread!


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

FREKI said:


> ^I did take all of them - but not in 80 days.. well maybe combined


Well, i'll be darned. I wish i could take such good photos.:cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^practice makes perfect 

*San Francisco* today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing pic :yes:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks mate! :cheers1:

Today *Vienna*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hamburg* today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tennerife* again


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore* today


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

mg: Great thread ! I shouldn't have missed this thread, man..

how did u deal with sunlight at all these daylight shots ?
I guess you have the hands of Midas.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^if you travel at the right time of year for the location it's usually sunny - plus it helps you chances if you stay for a few days and keep your camara handy 

With the exception of a weekend trip to Paris, a few days in Florida and 1 day in Singapore I've always been lucky with the weather :happy:


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

Excellent idea for a thread! Your pics are absolutely beautiful, and how lucky you've been to so many beautiful places around the world. Congratulations! I'll keep visiting ... :wink2:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks! 

Today *New York City*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo* time


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Southern France* today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Saint Tropez*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Carmel by the Sea* in California today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Los Angeles* today..


----------



## Bigben838 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have foto's from London and Paris? those 2 cities I miss 
But it's a very impressief serie!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^No sadly I visited those places before my first digital camera - so I only have old "paper photos" from there


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Osaka*..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*San Francisco* for today..


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kyoto Station* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice photos FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*New York* for today


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one..


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

I like the Kyoto Station with Astroboy on top of the booth or whatever it is.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FREKI said:


> *New York* for today


Really nice photo of New York FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! 

*Hong Kong* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Lübeck *for today


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lübeck (Northern Germany, btw) is so lovely  So is NYC.


You're doing some great work here, pal! Go on Mr. Denmark, there are loads of photos you didn't show so far


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Mr Denmark is dead - I killed him and ate his liver ( or more like drank what was left ) :devil:

But thanks


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

excellent thread FREKI, i really like it...
congratulations and thanks for all the pics...


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

This is called life... suntanning in Punta del Este, Uruguay...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*California Plains *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong* for today


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine for today

Central beach in Dnepropetrovsk on the river Dnepro










People jumping off the bridge


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ I could be wrong, but this thread is about Pictures taken by the thread-starter: Freki. Anyway, great pictures. :cheers:

By the the way, did you ever create a thread about Tokyo? I think I remember seeing it long time ago. When you had your former name which I won't mention


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Assemblage23 said:


> I could be wrong, but this thread is about Pictures taken by the thread-starter: Freki.


You are quite right and I will kindly ask Denicka to post pics *in his own threads*! 



Assemblage23 said:


> Anyway, great pictures. :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers:



Assemblage23 said:


> By the the way, did you ever create a thread about Tokyo? I think I remember seeing it long time ago. When you had your former name which I won't mention


Yes, back in my "Mr_Denmark" days I did make a thread..

The resolution is lower than what I use nowadays, but if interested it is still around

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435269


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rome *for today


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice thread!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! 

*Miami Beach* for today


----------



## OmegaScrapers (Jun 4, 2009)

nice, dont u du the same thing on SC Page?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^indeed I do 

*Stockholm *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore *for today


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow, nice singapore pic... i love it..

btw did you noticed the lonely woman? i bet she was waiting for you :yes:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:lol:

Singaporian chicks are HOT!

Sadly they ( like most girls in Eastern Asia ) seem a little reserved when it comes to caucasian tourists


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Clearwater Beach *for today


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pic FREKI, I spent my honeymoon there. :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos FREKI  thanks a lot


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen *for today


----------



## CityOfAngels (Jul 18, 2009)

Great idea .


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Al Qurnah* in *Iraq* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*San Francisco *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ San Francisco photo is amazing FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^

*Amsterdam* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo *for today


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Everglades* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great pic indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Impressive photo from Tokyo


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! 


*San Diego* for today


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Are you planning to make a website about your travels?
It would be an amazing website with all these places!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Are you planning to make a website about your travels?
> It would be an amazing website with all these places!


No I have no such plans.. In my opinion the personal website is dead - killed by a mix of specialized sites such as Flickr, Facebook, Twitter, YouTube etc..

The effort and time it takes is IMO not worth the few clicks you get where half of them are from automated search engines anyway.. By using forums such as this you get far more views and the views comes from people with an interest in the topic and allows easy feedback.. so that is my prefered way 


*Rome* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong* for today


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Great pic FREKI, where was that photo taken from??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photo of Hong Kong FREKI :cheers: btw, under your permission can i use that photo to post it in the thread ICC tower, in supertalls forum?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Great pic FREKI, where was that photo taken from??


Thanks - it's from the Peak Tower at Victoria Peak



christos-greece said:


> Awesome photo of Hong Kong FREKI :cheers: btw, under your permission can i use that photo to post it in the thread ICC tower, in supertalls forum?


Yes of course mate 

You can find more pics of it in my Hong Kong thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868062


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sausalito* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Amsterdam* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kyoto* for today


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Wonderful, wonderful pics/thread, FREKI! You inspire me to travel more and more. Tak!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Las Vegas* for today


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

I always think Kyoto looks very peaceful and beautiful, very unlike Tokyo (which looks amazing in totally it's own way) I'd love to visit both places one day.

Do you do short city breaks, or go away for long lengths at a time? I have SO many cities on my 2010 wish list.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Yes of course mate
> 
> You can find more pics of it in my Hong Kong thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868062


O.K. FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Libertango said:


> Do you do short city breaks, or go away for long lengths at a time?


Depends on the location...

Usually I stay at a city for about a week, but I do also do day trips or shorther stays... or longer..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vienna* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Somewhere in *Canada *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*New Orleans* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore* for today


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Love the scrapers in Singapore^


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Critters in the outskirt of *Vordingborg* for today


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I wish I could travel this much.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*New York *for today


----------



## boyerling3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love how every city seems to have its own special feel sort of like people do. It's very difficult to describe the aura behind places partly because cities are so diverse, but you can feel differences between them. Thanks FREKI for helping to capture some of that essence of a place.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Iraq* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FREKI, you have been in Irag too? Do you have photos from Baghdad, as well?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> FREKI, you have been in Irag too? Do you have photos from Baghdad, as well?


I have been in Iraq, but not in Baghdad, the Danish forces were part of the MND-SE that were stationed in the southern parts of the nation


*Riga* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Las Vegas* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo* for today


----------



## Prof Von Nuzzlebrush (Nov 2, 2009)

Approx 1 year ago i was standing at that exact spot Mr. FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^it has sadly been a bit more for me.. and I can't wait to get back there 

*Barcelona* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Boulder City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hamburg* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Los Angeles* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tenerife* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Orlando* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rome *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Key West *for today


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

You're getting around, really!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Umeda Sky Building *in *Osaka *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Stockholm* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Muir Woods* in *California* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from the world, FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Osaka* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Monaco* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1: *Happy New Year folks!!!* :cheers1: 


*New York* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Riga* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*San Francisco* for today


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Love it!

Great work FREKI!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Tokyo* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Amsterdam* for today


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Palma* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Los Angeles* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vienna *for today


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The last pic has a great view, I like it. Regards.*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*San Francisco* for today


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of San Francisco FREKI. :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Singapore* for today


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

The San Francisco skyline picture is very good indeed! :cheers:


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

~Deleted~


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^mate if you want to post pictures then please do it in* YOUR OWN* thread - thank you!


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry man didn't know it was a "proprietary" thread..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Stockholm* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*London *for today


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial shot of London. :cheers:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I like this thread. being able to have a glance of so many cities at once feels great, especially cause they're amazing cities.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Cheers guys! :cheers1:

*New York City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tokyo* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen* for today


----------



## krispykreme22 (May 14, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^Yep that would be me  ( glad you liked them  )
> 
> Today a visit to *Los Christianos* on Tenerife


I love it! kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Gulf of Mexico *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos around the world FREKI


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

where is that picture taken from?


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovely pics mate! Really fascinating! :happy:


----------



## jeleu (Apr 22, 2010)

Cernica monastery, near Bucharest!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^excuse me, but maybe you would be so kind as to look in the threads you open where in this case you would see it's not an open one...


.D. said:


> where is that picture taken from?


Somewhere on the stretch between Pensacola and Panama City in Florida..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kyoto* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Palma* for today


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

FREKI said:


> *Gulf of Mexico *for today


Oh my god ;i love this place , :shocked:
I went through all the pages ,breathtaking pictures ,you make me wanna pack my luggage & go somewhere ... cheers


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I'm glad you like the pics :cheers:

*Miami *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rome *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Washington DC* for today


----------



## MarianRO (Jun 4, 2010)

Discover wild Romania!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^maybe you would be so kind as to NOT spam other people's threads with your pics... 


Seriously hard hard can it be to look at the first page of a thread... :|


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yokohama *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Riga* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Los Angeles* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Singapore* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fresh from last week: *Geiranger*









All the new pics here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194995


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*New York* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

One more from *Norway*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fresh from last week.. *Chicago*









All my Chicago pics can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1225375


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice shot of the "Windy City", FREKI. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Rome* for today


----------



## Sergiu_TM (Oct 5, 2010)

absolutely fantastic photos,congrats


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Osaka* for today


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice pic all


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Chicago* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Stavanger *for today


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of Stavanger, Norway. I visited this city many years ago when I had a 3 day port visit during a NATO exercise.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hong Kong *for today


----------



## fengdou00 (Nov 8, 2010)

:cheers:FXI allows players to interchange they’re jobs. This trait would demand players who wish to 

explore all paths to Buy WOW Gold items from other players who have 

previously had that job. Therefore FFXI GIL would be exchanged more frequently. These mechanics 

would help keep Buy Aion Gold economy stable and prevents 

wastage of WOW Gold and weapons. FF GIL would also be given 

on completion of quests. This would help the player upgrade and advance his character as he 

progressed through the game. FFXI GIL has also become a victim of online 

WOW Power Leveling farmers throughout its 4 year run.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Daytona Beach *for today


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

New York in 2012?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^please delete that crap buddy!


If you don't understand the thread or the rules of the forum section I suggest you do read up on them - or contact a mod before others do...


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Freki, are you visited all these places? If you are I think I'm jealous.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

apinamies said:


> Freki, are you visited all these places? If you are I think I'm jealous.


Yes, all the pics are my own from my travels


----------

